

FAA Makes Exceptions to Commercial Drone Ban - uptown
http://www.inc.com/associated-press/faa-grants-permits-for-agriculture-real-estate-drones.html?cid=sf01001

======
Someone1234
Quite interesting how inconsistent the FAA is being about this relative to
e.g. hot air balloons. At the moment the requirements for drones are
significantly more strict than hot air balloons even if they pose less of a
risk to the public.

Seems like a classic knee jerk reaction to media fearmongering. The fact
they're called "drones" at all (when that term was previously reserved for
larger and typically armed UAVs) doesn't help.

